# Gentoo-Installation: Kernel-Module

## klez

Hi!

Ich bin gerade an meiner ersten Gentoo-Installation. Ich bin mittlerweile beim Punkt "Installieren seperater Kernelmodule" (Tutorial) angelangt. Nun stehe ich vor dem Problem, dass ich nicht weiss, welche Hardware (Grafik-und Netzwerkkarte) im PC stecken.

Gibt es Befehle, mit denen ich das herausfinden könnte?

Da es ein alter Compaq ist, bin ich mal auf die HP-Support-Site gegangen. Dort kann man die Seriennummer des Geräts eintippen, und dann zeigt es einem die gesamte Hardware an. Mit dieser Liste kann ich aber nicht viel anfangen.

[ http://h71025.www7.hp.com/support/parts/hwlookup.asp?sn=8947CV720088&modelNumber= ]

Hier die Liste:

hardware lookup results  

Serial Number:  8947CV720088 

Description:  Deskpro EN Series SFF P500/100 

Part Number  Description  

129280-A22   DPENS P500/10/128/NTC EUROA2 

129280-A22   DPENS P500/10/128/NTC EUROA2 

135364-001   SPS-DRV HD 10GB 7200 U66 

173280-001   LBL, SURROGATE 

192308-003   SCR, 6-32x.187,TF,HI/TP W/SERR 

242966-001   SCR, 6-32,T15,WF HD,W/SHLDR 

112241-B21   10.0 HDD 66/72 SFF ALL 

138242-007   BTO, KIT,EP/EN,NT,RW-LA/EURO 

166927-001   BTO, LBL,CMP,COMM,OPAL 

178543-001   128 SDRAM/100 US 

288425-000   PROC, NPR,DP4000N,DP4000S,ENSF 

314059-001   24x CD-ROM SFF/BX US 

314187-001   BTO, AGENCY LABEL,SCRB 

314212-305   BTO, POD LBL,129280-002 

314256-001   BTO, PACK ASSY US,S 

314282-001   BTO, Base Assy,450+,SFF-SC 

386516-001   BTO, PCR,KATMAI 500/100 

138641-002   KIT, CD,RW BX 3.1,W/NT,US 

298782-001   CARD, REQ COUPON-RW 

388410-003   LBL, COMM DSKTP99/WND98 

388411-001   TMP FILE, [TMP OP(388410-001) 

388412-001   ORD FILE, [ORD OP(388410-001) 

288373-001   SCREW, M2.5x.45,TT,ISIP,WAFERH 

314014-001   ASSY, CABLE,CD 

314126-001   DRV, GNRC,CD,24X,12.7,50P,OP,4 

401007-002   LBL, [AGN AGENCY PD1010,UK 

185746-001   LBL, POD,BLANK 4.00 x 16.00 

314211-000   FMT, SPEC,POD,10909 

314211-298   FMT, 6500/128/10/CDS/NT,ENG 

106128-011   LBL, BLNK,THERMAL 4x6 

110841-001   CUSHION, EPS,F&B-L 

137301-007   BAG, PLASTIC,GUS-13x15x22 

186642-003   RIBBON, 8646 AND 4400,457MTR 

288376-001   CUSHION, MOLD,EPS FRONT 

288377-001   CUSHION, MOLD,EPS BACK 

288378-001   INSERT, CORR 

288385-001   CUSHION, ASSY FAB BF 

288536-002   MAPO, BOX,BF-BRZL 

297692-001   TAPE, TRANS W/RED CPQ,BOX SEAL 

297692-002   TAPE, TRANS W/CPQ,SEALING,60YD 

314249-001   BOX, SCB,WORLDWIDE 

314249-003   BOX, SCB,BRAZIL 

141433-001   LBL, CAUTION SWT [VLT 

184145-010   LBL, [SER ZBRA,OPAL,2.15X.25 

184145-011   LBL, [SER ZBRA,OPAL,2.75X.45 

010106-017   PCA, KATMAI 500/100,IDE 

010502-020   PCA, KATMAI 500/100,IDE 

106902-001   SCRLK, SEMS,EXT TOOTH,F,4-40 

117809-001   LBL, INTEL P!!! CPU 244430-001 

117809-002   LBL, INTEL P!!! BOX 246007-001 

163674-001   STDF, BUMPER,.312 DIA,.200 H 

314242-007   LBL, [CFG CONFIG-SCRB,500 

Brauche ich diese Kernel-Module überhaupt?

thx for help!

----------

## unix

hi,

am besten du emergst pciutils mit

```

emerge pciutils

```

dann machst du 

```

lspci

```

und dann kannst du selber entscheiden , was du im kernel einbinden wilst

----------

## klez

@unix: thx, genau das habe ich gesucht!

----------

## klez

noch ne frage:

ich habe jetzt gesehen, das der pc mit einer ATI Rage Pro ausgestattet ist.

wenn ich nun die xfree-drm..... - datei anschaue, kann ich aber nur den Rage128-Chip nehmen. 

Gibt es für den Rage Pro-Chip auch so ein Modul, oder kann ich das überspringen?

----------

## unix

hi,

da must du ausprobieren oder im forum suchen.

https://forums.gentoo.org/search.php?mode=results

----------

## klez

 *unix wrote:*   

> hi,
> 
> da must du ausprobieren oder im forum suchen.
> 
> https://forums.gentoo.org/search.php?mode=results

 

-> suchen: hab ich mal gemacht, ne echte lösung hab ich aber nicht bekommen  :Crying or Very sad: ....

[n'paar results:]

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=151426&highlight=rage+pro

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=149969&highlight=rage+pro

[/  :Confused: ]

-> ausprobieren: 

a) was könnte passieren, wenn ich den falschen treiber nehme?

b) kann ich das modul auch auslassen?

----------

## unix

aus diesem topic

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=122520&highlight=xfree+ati+rage+pro

zitat:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> I have a card that uses the Rage 128 Pro chipset...and it works fine. 
> 
> The driver should be "r128"
> ...

 

----------

## klez

 *unix wrote:*   

> aus diesem topic
> 
> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=122520&highlight=xfree+ati+rage+pro
> 
> zitat:
> ...

 

ich habe aber keine Rage 128 Pro, sonder einer Rage Pro (ohne Zahl).

----------

## unix

jo weis ich und der post soll aussagen ,dass du den chipset von 128 pro nehmen solltest  :Smile:  und ausprobieren

----------

## klez

 *unix wrote:*   

> jo weis ich und der post soll aussagen ,dass du den chipset von 128 pro nehmen solltest  und ausprobieren

 

ok, ich mach das mal. danke für deine mühe  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Genone

Falls die Karte älter ist als ne Rage 128 lohnt sich Hardware Beschleunigung wahrscheinlich sowieso nicht.

----------

## klez

@Genone: aha, dann lass ich das modul das nächste mal weg.

NEUES PROBLEM:

Nach dem ersten Reboot kam Folgendes:

```

* Checking all filesystems...

fsck: cannot check /dev/BOOT : fsck.xfs not found

modprobe: Can't locate module /dev/BOOT

modprobe: Can't locate module /dev/BOOT

modprobe: Can't locate module /dev/BOOT

modprobe: Can't locate module /dev/BOOT

modprobe: Can't locate module /dev/BOOT

fsck.ext2: No such file or directory while trying to open /dev/BOOT

/dev/BOOT

The Superblock could not be read or does not describe a correct ext2 filesystem. If the device is valid and if really contains an ext 2 filesystem (...), then the superblock is corrupt, and you might try running e2fsck with an alternate superblock.

```

Da es vorgeschlagen wird, hab ich folgendes eingegeben:

```
e2fsck -b 8193 <device>
```

 (<device> hab ich hda und hda1 probiert, gab aber wieder selben Fehler)

Ich habe noch das vermutlich falsche Modul (e100 -> Netzwerkkarte) aus dem autoload entfernt.

----------

## unix

must halt 

/etc/fstab

editieren und anpassen

----------

## prior_philip

Ja ...

und das HOWTO Punkt für Punkt abarbeiten. Die Abteilung  http://www.gentoo.de/doc/de/handbook/handbook.xml?part=1&chap=8 im Hanbuch erzählt Dir da einiges drüber.    :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## klez

ich danke euch.

ich kann nun booten!

juhu!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## klez

Ich hab wieder ein Problem. (ich weiss, ich werde zur Plage  :Twisted Evil: ).

Ich ackere gerade die "Anleitung zur Gentoo Linux Desktop Konfiguration" (von gentoo.org) durch.

 Da bin ich beim Punkt "XFree 86 installieren" angelangt.

```
emerge xfree
```

^das hat ohne Probleme geklappt.

nun steht, dass ich dies eingeben muss:

```
env-update && source /etc/profile
```

Das klappt aber nicht (ich habe es genau so eingegeben). Ich bekomme diese Meldung:

```
/var/lib/init.d/depcache : line 94 : kde-3.0.2. - command not found
```

 :Sad:   Habt ihr ne Ahnung?!?!?!

----------

## klez

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>   Habt ihr ne Ahnung?!?!?!

 

niemand?!?!?!   :Crying or Very sad:   :Sad:   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

